# 2004 Soloist fork data



## dcb (Jul 21, 2008)

I bought a 2004 Soloist off of Ebay. I like the frame but I need to raise my bars a bit and there's no room on the exposed fork tube for anything but the stem so I'm thinking about buying a new set of forks. I've looked, but can't find the data for the forks from this model: rake, a-to-c measurement ect... 

I know it's a 1" fork tube, but other than that, I'm not sure what to look for in order to keep the stock geometry. Can anyone help me out with this?


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

You're probably best off getting this data at the Cervelo.com website. You could try an angled stem. It might look a little odd on a Cervelo, but it would save some money.


----------

